# Recomend me a scope for wifes gun



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my wife A Savage youth package 7MM-08 that came with a scope. She likes shooting the gun but i have come to decide that the Simmons scope and mounts are not very good. I want to upgrade her scope but I don't want to break the bank doing it and would like to stay under $200. It has been a few years since I have looked into scopes. Looking for a 3 X 9 or similar.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Please don't buy a Simmons, Barska, BSA, McStar etc. scope. You WILL regret it. At your price range I would look into a Nikon or Viper. They're not the best but they're very good at that price. I had a cheap Nikon 3-9x40 Buckmaster on my 300 Weatherby for years. It took a good beating both in recoil and hunting abuse. The clarity is very good for a scope in that pricerange too. I pulled it off and put a Viper Vortex 4-12. Even the lesser models of Vipers are good for their money. I'm sure there's others but these are the ones I know about.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I just did the exact the same thing for a rifle I bought for my daughter in the same cartridge with the same budget. Cabela's has a Nikon Prostaff BDC in a 3-9 x 40, matte, in their bargain cave for $129. Normally $169. You can get them online if the Lehi store doesn't have any more. I got some Leupold rings and bases as well all for under $200. In fact it cost me about $198 for the package. It's a great scope for the price. Good eye relief and the daughter likes it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t104535180

My next choice would have been the Redfield Evolution, $159 with the same specs (No BDC) but with rings and bases that would've put me over budget slightly.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Vortex..... I bought one a few weeks ago and they are just as good as my Leupold vx-II's


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=BU200162GPS&src=tpCtg

http://www.natchezss.com/Optics.cfm... 3200 3-9x40 Riflescope FireFly Reticle Matte

http://www.natchezss.com/Optics.cfm...evolution Riflescope Accu-Range Reticle Matte

http://www.natchezss.com/Category.c...ters 3-9x40 Riflescope Nikoplex Reticle Matte


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Cabela's has also got Leupod VX-1 on sale for $179 plus $10 mail in rebate.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leup...Products&WT.tsrc=SOC&WT.mc_id=fbhbleupoldvx12


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+1 On the vortex viper


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> +1 On the vortex viper


+2 i love the vortex


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

redfield


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Go with the Vortex great glass. And an awsome warrenty.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> At your price range I would look into a Nikon or Viper. They're not the best but they're very good at that price.


I agree with Longbow on the Nikon Buckmaster, I dont know anything about Vortex so I cant speak to their quality but people sure like them as well.

How does the word of advice go with optics? "Buy a scope that is at least half the value of the rifle." Or "buy a rifle you can afford, and a scope you cant."


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys! You have given me some good ideas.

Mark


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it possible to get a Viper for under 200? If so I'd be very interested. Like others have said the Buckmaster is a really good scope. My brother has one and I really like it. I've heard a lot of good things about the Vortex Diamondback as well. You can get it from Cameralandny for pretty cheap.

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/vort ... back3-9x40


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Kent's Market in Tremonton has fantastic prices on Vortex optics.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sportsmans has a deal right now where you get a free Nikon camera with the purchase of a Buckmaster. They had a little half page add on to this ad 
http://marketing.sportsmanswarehouse.co ... _9-161.pdf


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bax* said:


> How does the word of advice go with optics? "Buy a scope that is at least half the value of the rifle." Or "buy a rifle you can afford, and a scope you cant."


Very good advice Bax, what you can't see you can't shoot, it's that easy!!!

The way I look at buying rifles and glass for my wife is that I won't let her carry anything I won't shoot. The reality is, whatever I buy her she will use a few times a year and I can use it the rest of the year.


----------

